# 12/19 - 12/20 Storm Discussion Thread



## Madroch (Dec 13, 2010)

While normally way to early to get excited, there are three factors that guarantee a big storm next Sunday/Monday here in CT.

(1) My daughter's birthday party is Sunday night, and I absolutely cannot sneak out/hurry people out (tried to wrap it up early due to snow falling one year and was in the doghouse for close to a year).

(2) New waterproof ski pants do not arrive until next Tuesday---

(3) Immoveable work appointment on Monday.

Enjoy the storm!!!


----------



## Greg (Dec 13, 2010)

Bring it!


----------



## Glenn (Dec 13, 2010)

Sweet! We just needs to send drjeff out west or to a Pats game.....


----------



## billski (Dec 13, 2010)

holy shcmoly.  according to skiforecast.com, the northern VT area, waitsfield and north (including NEK) should see approx 18" snow over the next three days.  Way to recover!


----------



## Johnskiismore (Dec 13, 2010)

Started snowing here about a half hour ago.  Looking at 2-4, that and MM this will be a good recovery!


----------



## roark (Dec 13, 2010)

I will be away. It's a lock.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 13, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Sweet! We just needs to send drjeff out west or to a Pats game.....



Patriots vs. Packers Sunday night , 8:20 kick off at Gillette Stadium, I'm there


----------



## polski (Dec 14, 2010)

billski said:


> holy shcmoly.  according to skiforecast.com, the northern VT area, waitsfield and north (including NEK) should see approx 18" snow over the next three days.  Way to recover!


yeah, NWS-Burlington sees Wed as a day for advisory-level accumulation. LionelHutz at FIS is eyeing possible big upslope event starting Thurs night. I'm back from a week in Ireland, where the (highly unusual) snowfields atop their mountains had me drooling and sorta kicking myself for not trying to turn it into a backcountry ski trip - though, logistically, that would've been impossible. So now I'm working my ass off (aside from occasional breaks for messageboarding) to clear decks so I can make my first turns of the season Thurs and/or Fri.

Game on.


----------



## polski (Dec 14, 2010)

And now I see snowforecast.com has a somewhat different prognosis in terms of timing than either NWS or FIS ... or Roger Hill for that matter. Whatever - they're all talking about snow and fairly significant amounts of it. At this point that's good enough for me.

Meanwhile I just found out my local Ski Bradford is opening for the season at 3 p.m. today so the boys and I will get in some warmup laps this evening.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 14, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Patriots vs. Packers Sunday night , 8:20 kick off at Gillette Stadium, I'm there



LOL! Thanks Jeff! 8)


----------



## St. Bear (Dec 14, 2010)

You want snow?  I'm coming up to NH for the weekend, and leaving on Sun.  Your welcome.


----------



## lerops (Dec 14, 2010)

whatever works!


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 14, 2010)

i know its a bit off (possibly worth its own thread) but something brewing for 1920th....LGA and JFK forecast soundings are 15-17" at this point in time....will be interesting to see what develops


----------



## WinnChill (Dec 14, 2010)

There were a _few_ more favorable indications of a decent hit with this storm but am still waiting on some more data.   There are a lot of good pieces in place for this to hit but it would take just the slightest nudge for it to be a total miss.  

Stay tuned!


----------



## drjeff (Dec 14, 2010)

WinnChill said:


> There were a _few_ more favorable indications of a decent hit with this storm but am still waiting on some more data.   There are a lot of good pieces in place for this to hit but it would take just the slightest nudge for it to be a total miss.
> 
> Stay tuned!



I'm thinking miss, if for no other reason than I gave my snowblower a full preseason tune-up yesterday, so its READY to go  :lol:


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 14, 2010)

pulled out my shovels today thinking....i have 5 snow shovels, but i'm the only one that does it!!!


----------



## snoseek (Dec 14, 2010)

drjeff said:


> I'm thinking miss, if for no other reason than I gave my snowblower a full preseason tune-up yesterday, so its READY to go  :lol:



So do you think you could take a sladghammer to it and post some pics? Thanks:smash:


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 14, 2010)

for us weatherly challenged folks - where's this storming coming in from?


----------



## drjeff (Dec 15, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> for us weatherly challenged folks - where's this storming coming in from?



This one is going to try and track along the classic Nor'easter path (i.e. headed up the coast from the Florida panhandle area), which is good for snow.  The problem is (and why it looks like it will miss us out to sea) that there will be a BIG dome of high pressure moving in from the Great Lakes region, and as of right now timing wise, it looks like that dome of High pressure will "beat" the low to the Northeast, thus pushing the track of the low far enough to the East that as of now looks like the best chance of seeing more than a few flurries would be Nantucket and Martha's Vineyard (even there *maybe* a couple of inches max).

If the high slows down in it's Eastward progress, then the chances improve for more widespread accumulating snow across the Northeast


----------



## Madroch (Dec 15, 2010)

Storm's not dead yet... I am still unavailable to ski Sun/Mon... and some upper level features have improved (or so I have read) despite the projected track continuing to suggest a fish storm.


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 15, 2010)

It will snow! I will be at Whiteface this weekend for GS races, then gotta work till Wed.


----------



## HD333 (Dec 15, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Patriots vs. Packers Sunday night , 8:20 kick off at Gillette Stadium, I'm there



Yup. No skiing this weeknd.  We are hosting a couple of Cheesheads for the game.

Where are you seats? Our season tix are in 240.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 15, 2010)

HD333 said:


> Yup. No skiing this weeknd.  We are hosting a couple of Cheesheads for the game.
> 
> Where are you seats? Our season tix are in 240.



I'm just on the other side of the lighthouse from you.  The 1st row of 202.  Gotta love that end of the stadium as the winds USUALLY aren't as bad as they are over by the other endzone.  The othr 1/2 of my group sits up in 316 (almost opposite of your corner) 4 rows from the top   The running joke we have with them is that we get to see the play about 3 seconds before they do :lol: and if there's a pregame flyby, they get to look DOWN on the pilot in the cockpit!  :lol:   I sat up there once (the Miami game a couple of seasons ago where they rolled out the wildcat and destroyed the Pats that game   the rest of my group "banned" me from ever sitting up there again as the Pats poor effort that day obviously had to be attributed to me not sitting in my usual seats! :lol:


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Dec 15, 2010)

drjeff said:


> I'm just on the other side of the lighthouse from you.  The 1st row of 202.  Gotta love that end of the stadium as the winds USUALLY aren't as bad as they are over by the other endzone.  The othr 1/2 of my group sits up in 316 (almost opposite of your corner) 4 rows from the top   The running joke we have with them is that we get to see the play about 3 seconds before they do :lol: and if there's a pregame flyby, they get to look DOWN on the pilot in the cockpit!  :lol:   I sat up there once (the Miami game a couple of seasons ago where they rolled out the wildcat and destroyed the Pats that game   the rest of my group "banned" me from ever sitting up there again as the Pats poor effort that day obviously had to be attributed to me not sitting in my usual seats! :lol:



I love it, Weather, Pat's, and Skiing (not in that order).


----------



## drjeff (Dec 15, 2010)

UVSHTSTRM said:


> I love it, Weather, Pat's, and Skiing (not in that order).



You forgot one key item, ....... BEER!  :beer:


----------



## Glenn (Dec 15, 2010)

The NWS has issued a "special weather statement" when I looked up my local weather in CT. They're saying the storm will be here, but they don't know the exact track yet.


----------



## billski (Dec 15, 2010)

Glenn said:


> The NWS has issued a "special weather statement" when I looked up my local weather in CT. They're saying the storm will be here, but they don't know the exact track yet.



I saw that.  seems kinda premature.  I notice the best chance, even though low, is to clip Rhody Island


----------



## Glenn (Dec 15, 2010)

That's pretty much what I was thinking too. I'm not getting my hopes up.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 15, 2010)

billski said:


> I saw that.  seems kinda premature.  I notice the best chance, even though low, is to clip Rhody Island





Glenn said:


> That's pretty much what I was thinking too. I'm not getting my hopes up.



Hop aboard the Nantucket Ferry for your best chance at powder turns from this one


----------



## soulseller (Dec 15, 2010)

billski said:


> I saw that.  seems kinda premature.  I notice the best chance, even though low, is to clip Rhody Island



pow day at yawgoo!


----------



## billski (Dec 15, 2010)

soulseller said:


> pow day at yawgoo!



THAT might actually motivate me to drive the 2 hours to Yahoo Yawgoo!


----------



## soulseller (Dec 15, 2010)

billski said:


> THAT might actually motivate me to drive the 2 hours to Yahoo Yawgoo!



Its 30m from me but no amount of snow could convince me to pay $40 to ride their lift. I'd rather go check a couple NELSAP hills off my list.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 15, 2010)

billski said:


> THAT might actually motivate me to drive the 2 hours to Yahoo Yawgoo!



Growing up for a couple of years my parents lived about 10 minutes from Yawgoo.  I hit it once on about a 12" powder day.  Let me tell you 1 thing about Yawgoo and powder - they don't mix very well, since the terrain is just too flat to enable one to actually maintain any speed in powder over say 2-3" deep


----------



## RISkier (Dec 15, 2010)

I live near the mighty "goo." Pretty flat. Basically a couple of head walls between some relatively flat sections. We only go once in a while. But given it's location (base elevation is probably around 50' and it can't be more than 4-5 miles from the ocean as the crow flies) they do a remarkable job. It's a place where lots of local kids get a chance to slide.


----------



## lerops (Dec 15, 2010)

drjeff said:


> This one is going to try and track along the classic Nor'easter path (i.e. headed up the coast from the Florida panhandle area), which is good for snow. The problem is (and why it looks like it will miss us out to sea) that there will be a BIG dome of high pressure moving in from the Great Lakes region, and as of right now timing wise, it looks like that dome of High pressure will "beat" the low to the Northeast, thus pushing the track of the low far enough to the East that as of now looks like the best chance of seeing more than a few flurries would be Nantucket and Martha's Vineyard (even there *maybe* a couple of inches max).
> 
> If the high slows down in it's Eastward progress, then the chances improve for more widespread accumulating snow across the Northeast


But do we have enough time to fill in the sea and build some hills?


----------



## Glenn (Dec 16, 2010)

The weather guy this AM mentioned the US models have this one going offshore. However...the European models bring it more inland. Hmmmmm...maybe we have a chance?


----------



## Glenn (Dec 16, 2010)

The weather guy this AM mentioned the US models have this one going offshore. However...the European models bring it more inland. Hmmmmm...maybe we have a chance?


----------



## Glenn (Dec 16, 2010)

The weather guy this AM mentioned the US models have this one going offshore. However...the European models bring it more inland. Hmmmmm...maybe we have a chance?


----------



## Glenn (Dec 16, 2010)

The weather guy this AM mentioned the US models have this one going offshore. However...the European models bring it more inland. Hmmmmm...maybe we have a chance?


----------



## Glenn (Dec 16, 2010)

The weather guy this AM mentioned the US models have this one going offshore. However...the European models bring it more inland. Hmmmmm...maybe we have a chance?


----------



## Glenn (Dec 16, 2010)

The weather guy this AM mentioned the US models have this one going offshore. However...the European models bring it more inland. Hmmmmm...maybe we have a chance?


----------



## drjeff (Dec 16, 2010)

Glenn said:


> The weather guy this AM mentioned the US models have this one going offshore. However...the European models bring it more inland. Hmmmmm...maybe we have a chance?



Glenn, in the weather community, unfortunately the Euro model has the reputation of being the "red headed step child" when it comes to predication scenarios.  So when it's simulations are a bit different than a bunch of the other models (which is quite often) the Euro's simulation is something that you generally don't occupy too many brain cells with.

Also as of note,  lately the Euro with respect to East Coast weather systems has been having storms tracking noticeably West of what their actual route ends up being.  It may be nice to look at that model, but the vast majority of the time the Euro just doesn't deliver the goods


----------



## billski (Dec 16, 2010)

drjeff said:


> the Euro's simulation is something that you generally don't occupy too many brain cells with.


lemme guess.  It emanated in France?:???:

anyways, I'll start paying attention on Friday night if the probabilities improve.  Otherwise, it's back to plan B -- midweek skiing next week.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 16, 2010)

I knew I shouldn't have gotten my hopes up! :lol:


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 16, 2010)

looking a bit more positive now......


----------



## Masskier (Dec 16, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Glenn, in the weather community, unfortunately the Euro model has the reputation of being the "red headed step child" when it comes to predication scenarios.  So when it's simulations are a bit different than a bunch of the other models (which is quite often) the Euro's simulation is something that you generally don't occupy too many brain cells with.
> 
> Also as of note,  lately the Euro with respect to East Coast weather systems has been having storms tracking noticeably West of what their actual route ends up being.  It may be nice to look at that model, but the vast majority of the time the Euro just doesn't deliver the goods



From  AREA FORECAST DISCUSSION
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE BURLINGTON VT
1116 AM EST THU DEC 16 2010

HOWEVER...JUST REVIEWED THE 00Z ECMWF...WHICH TYPICALLY HANDLES
MED RANGE FCSTS THE BEST AND PERFORMS BETTER IN HIGHLY AMPLIFIED
PATTERNS. THIS SHOWS POTENT SOUTHERN STREAM INTERACTING WITH
NORTHERN STREAM ENERGY AND FORMING SFC LOW PRES OFF THE HATTERAS
COAST ON SATURDAY NIGHT. SFC LOW IS PROGGED TO TRACK NORTH AND BE
CAPTURED BY DEVELOPING AND CLOSING OFF MID/UPPER LVL CIRCULATION
OVER THE MID ATLANTIC STATES ON SUNDAY AND PLACES A 978MB LOW PRES
NEAR CAPE COD BY 06Z MONDAY. THE SFC LOW PRES IS PULLED INTO THE
GULF OF MAINE...THEN RE-CURVES OUT TO SEA BY 12Z TUES. THIS IS VERY
SIMILAR TO THE 12Z GFS SOLUTION AND 00Z 12/15/10 UKMET
SOLUTIONS...AND REMAINS ME OF THE JAN 1-3 STORM OF 2010. THIS
WOULD PLACE BACKSIDE DEFORMATION BAND WITH GOOD DEEP LAYER
MOISTURE ADVECTION FROM THE ATLANTIC ACRS OUR REGION...WITH A
PLOWABLE SNOW FOR THE CPV AND POINTS EAST. HOWEVER...BEFORE
INCREASING POPS AND GETTING INTO GREATER DETAILS...I WOULD LIKE
TO SEE SOME RUN TO RUN CONSISTENCY...ALONG WITH SOME TRENDS EITHER
WEST OR EAST IN THE GUIDANCE. FOR NOW...WL JUST MENTION CHC POPS
SUNDAY INTO MONDAY FOR SNOW.


----------



## Greg (Dec 16, 2010)

Albany:


> .LONG TERM /SATURDAY NIGHT THROUGH WEDNESDAY/...
> LARGE MODEL AND ENSEMBLE SPREADS CONTINUES AND ONLY INCREASES
> AS WE HEAD INTO NEXT WEEK. ONE THING IS CLEAR...THE COLD WEATHER
> WILL CONTINUE WITH BELOW NORMAL TEMPERATURES PERSISTING.
> ...



Taunton:


> SUN AND MON...
> UNFORTUNATELY MODEL RUN TO RUN CONSISTENCY REMAINS POOR HOWEVER
> THERE IS A BIT MORE CLUSTERING OF AN OFFSHORE TRACK PER THE 00Z
> GFS/GEFS/UKMET AND CANADIAN GGEM. ALTHOUGH THE NEW 00Z ECMWF HAS
> ...



Go European!


----------



## billski (Dec 16, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> looking a bit more positive now......


  So we gonna start a betting pool?  :grin:


----------



## Glenn (Dec 16, 2010)

Euro FTW! 

Sounds like this will be one of those storms where we won't know until the very late model runs on Saturday evening...or early Sunday AM.


----------



## Madroch (Dec 16, 2010)

Some of the 12z models show some promise for SNE-ESNE,...american models coming back west, latest GEM would be a monster...Euro up next... I cannot ski, so it will join the trend.


----------



## billski (Dec 16, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Euro FTW!
> 
> Sounds like this will be one of those storms where we won't know until the very late model runs on Saturday evening...or early Sunday AM.



Like a wino stumbling down the sidewalk....  :razz:


----------



## WinnChill (Dec 16, 2010)

billski said:


> Like a wino stumbling down the sidewalk....  :razz:



Watching the models on this storm can EASILY drive a person to drink.


----------



## billski (Dec 16, 2010)

WinnChill said:


> Watching the models on this storm can EASILY drive a person to drink.



then this "storm" has been named!  WINO   :dunce: :razz::razz::razz:


----------



## Greg (Dec 16, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Euro FTW!
> 
> Sounds like this will be one of those storms where we won't know until the very late model runs on Saturday evening...or early Sunday AM.



You know when we'll know? Monday afternoon... :razz:



WinnChill said:


> Watching the models on this storm can EASILY drive a person to drink.



Some of us don't need no stinkin' weather models for that! :beer:


----------



## hammer (Dec 16, 2010)

WinnChill said:


> Watching the models on this storm can EASILY drive a person to drink.


Sounds like typical New England weather forecasting to me...:wink:

Main thing I'm going to do is plan for working from home on Monday...IF this happens then commuting will be a real challenge.  Could be a powder day at Nashoba...:idea:


----------



## WinnChill (Dec 16, 2010)

We may have a storm on our hands folks!  Sunday night into Monday are looking more interesting.  Not going to jump on board just yet but the latest model runs are looking better.  Stay tuned. 

Oh yeah and :beer:


----------



## billski (Dec 16, 2010)

WinnChill said:


> We may have a storm on our hands folks!  Sunday night into Monday are looking more interesting.  Not going to jump on board just yet but the latest model runs are looking better.  Stay tuned.
> 
> Oh yeah and :beer:



"Interesting" is my favorite word!  Winn, please turn your screen about 30 degrees so the models point towards the Whites and Greens!!!


----------



## WinnChill (Dec 16, 2010)

billski said:


> "Interesting" is my favorite word!  Winn, please turn your screen about 30 degrees so the models point towards the Whites and Greens!!!



I'm leaning in my chair


----------



## Glenn (Dec 16, 2010)

Greg said:


> You know when we'll know? Monday afternoon... :razz:



Ain't that the truth!


----------



## Madroch (Dec 16, 2010)

Greg said:


> You know when we'll know? Monday afternoon... :razz:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of us don't need no stinkin' weather models for that! :beer:




Maybe Tuesday morning even.... :-o
True... just my daughter's birthday party scheduling....


----------



## drjeff (Dec 16, 2010)

WinnChill said:


> We may have a storm on our hands folks!  Sunday night into Monday are looking more interesting.  Not going to jump on board just yet but the latest model runs are looking better.  Stay tuned.
> 
> Oh yeah and :beer:



Now we wait and see if this one will be like things were about this time last week. Where there was 1 set of runs where all the models suddenly shifted towards the favorable and then 12 hours later, BOOM back to reality 

The players in this event right now are the pool of cold air which is currently just a bit SE of Alaska and a low that is in Arizona right now.  Now all that's left to figure out is in the 72 hours or so, is how each of those parts will travel about 3000 miles each and then meet up!  Simple stuff!    :lol:  :beer:


----------



## WinnChill (Dec 16, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Now we wait and see if this one will be like things were about this time last week. Where there was 1 set of runs where all the models suddenly shifted towards the favorable and then 12 hours later, BOOM back to reality
> 
> The players in this event right now are the pool of cold air which is currently just a bit SE of Alaska and a low that is in Arizona right now.  Now all that's left to figure out is in the 72 hours or so, is how each of those parts will travel about 3000 miles each and then meet up!  Simple stuff!    :lol:  :beer:



Oh I know!  This latest shift was almost too good--like red meat tossed into the lion's den!


----------



## Glenn (Dec 16, 2010)

If Jeff isn't skiing this weekend, the favorability just went up a notch for snow. 

No disrespect to Jeff...that's just how these things happen. :lol:


----------



## billski (Dec 17, 2010)

The period of concern for New England is from Sunday night into Monday  for what could turn out to be a full-blown nor'easter with the  possibility of a foot of snow.


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Dec 17, 2010)

Not sure where accuweather stands in terms of accuracy, but right now they are calling for a doozy for Maine and eastern, NH.  I took a peak at where my parents live in Maine and they are calling for 20 inches at this time (according to accuweather).  Not sure if this will pan out as they have flip flopped so much.  It's just redonkulous to take anything the weather experts say more than 24 hours prior as a pure crapshoot.  I guess we will wait and see.


----------



## Greg (Dec 17, 2010)

billski said:


> The period of concern for New England is from Sunday night into Monday  for what could turn out to be a full-blown nor'easter with the  possibility of a foot of snow.



Local met was saying the timing for us is early. With the bulk of it late morning Sunday and into the night.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 17, 2010)

UVSHTSTRM said:


> Not sure where accuweather stands in terms of accuracy, but right now they are calling for a doozy for Maine and eastern, NH.  I took a peak at where my parents live in Maine and they are calling for 20 inches at this time (according to accuweather).  Not sure if this will pan out as they have flip flopped so much.  It's just redonkulous to take anything the weather experts say more than 24 hours prior as a pure crapshoot.  I guess we will wait and see.



There's 2 things to watch with this storm as it gets closer and the possibility of a storm that gets measured in feet vs. one that gets measured in inches.

1) the classic benchmark for a New Enlgand Nor'easter is how close/far the low tracks to 40 degrees N/70 degrees West (think about 50 miles off the SE corner of Nantucket)  Right now the "big snow models" have the low tracking pretty close to that point, the smaller snow models have the low going say 150 miles or so East of that point. So where it tracks in relation to that point will effect if the HEAVY bands of snow occur over land or out over the ocean.

2) The models are suggesting that once the storm gets into the Gulf of Maine that it wants to hook back to the West a bit, thus bringing the heavy bands potentially into Maine/Eastern NH.  How much the storm hooks back to the West (if at all) will determine where those heavy bands end up.  

Yesterday at this time, the models weere suggesting that the storm track would be close to that 40/70 mark.  Since yesterday evening, the consensus of most models is that the storm looks to be tracking East of 40/70 by 50 to 100 miles.  Still have to remember though that the low itself that will be the storm this morning is just about at the New Mexico/Texas border and still has to visit say Dallas, New Orleans and swing by Jacksonville, FL before starting its trak up the coast, and as such there's almost certainly going to be some fluctuation in the models throghout the next 36-48 hours before this storm starts heading into the Northeast late Sunday


----------



## WinnChill (Dec 17, 2010)

12Z NAM sucks


----------



## lerops (Dec 17, 2010)

Should people considering Vermont next week start considering NH then?


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 17, 2010)

looks like its busting...not in a good way...


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm starting to see Monday being a sick day ...


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 17, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> looks like its busting...not in a good way...





wa-loaf said:


> I'm starting to see Monday being a sick day ...



Doh!


----------



## Greg (Dec 17, 2010)

I love how people change their attitude each model run. We'll know on Sunday...


----------



## hammer (Dec 17, 2010)

Greg said:


> I love how people change their attitude each model run. We'll know on Sunday...


+1

In any case, at least it should stay cold and there will be no NCP...and in the flatlands I still have hope for a white Christmas.


----------



## WinnChill (Dec 17, 2010)

lerops said:


> Should people considering Vermont next week start considering NH then?



Not necessarily--northern VT resorts picked up 1-2 feet over the past several days.  If this storm wiffs, it won't really benefit anyone very much.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 17, 2010)

i'm just hoping mother nature takes a big dump on us


----------



## drjeff (Dec 17, 2010)

WinnChill said:


> 12Z NAM sucks




Doh!  Looks like the storm is trying to make a b-line for the Azores in that one!  :smash:


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm still plotting an escape to Cannon on Monday unless things really go bust.


----------



## WinnChill (Dec 17, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Doh!  Looks like the storm is trying to make a b-line for the Azores in that one!  :smash:



GFS toouke:

The backlash (Norlun) for Tues has been looking interesting for a while though.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 17, 2010)

WinnChill said:


> GFS toouke:
> 
> The backlash (Norlun) for Tues has been looking interesting for a while though.



Yup.  Looks like the upper level winds into the middle of next week are going to try and give the Northeast a nice trough settling in too.  Who knows, maybe Santa will have some fresh powder to land his sled in next weekend


----------



## from_the_NEK (Dec 17, 2010)

And out to sea it goes....

I hope the fish and whales enjoy the powder :???:


----------



## mikestaple (Dec 17, 2010)

The real question on Monday is "is the lingering winds from the storm going to shut down lifts across NH"?

The snow looks like it will "just" mess up Boston's commute, but will the winds spinning around the Low whip things up on the mountains causing wind holds.


----------



## WinnChill (Dec 17, 2010)

mikestaple said:


> The real question on Monday is "is the lingering winds from the storm going to shut down lifts across NH"?
> 
> The snow looks like it will "just" mess up Boston's commute, but will the winds spinning around the Low whip things up on the mountains causing wind holds.



Probably no rip-roarin winds...perhaps 25-35mph summit winds and maybe a bit stronger into Tues...we'll see.


----------



## mondeo (Dec 17, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Doh! Looks like the storm is trying to make a b-line for the Azores in that one!  :smash:


Well, there seems to be a decent community of skiers located in the Azores, given the times people post on this one message board I'm on. Should work out well for them.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Dec 17, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> i know its a bit off (possibly worth its own thread) but something brewing for 1920th....LGA and JFK forecast soundings are 15-17" at this point in time....will be interesting to see what develops



We were once going to take a ski vacation at JFK but decided it was way too flat plus dodging all those planes would be annoying. On the plus side, several huge base lodges with many food, drink and shopping options. :lol:

St Bear wrote:


> You want snow? I'm coming up to NH for the weekend, and leaving on Sun. Your welcome.



ouch


----------



## billski (Dec 17, 2010)

ski_resort_observer said:


> We were once going to take a ski vacation at JFK but decided it was way too flat plus dodging all those planes would be annoying. On the plus side, several huge base lodges with many food, drink and shopping options. :lol:



I have it on good authority that the sledding off the roof of the museum at Skidmore College is pretty good.


----------



## Greg (Dec 17, 2010)

2 days out. I still have faith.


----------



## WinnChill (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## billski (Dec 18, 2010)

thinking about Maine for midweek.


----------



## Big Game (Dec 18, 2010)

This tease calls for one thing:

http://www.sadtrombone.com/


----------



## 4aprice (Dec 19, 2010)

From my perspective.  If it's gonna miss us (nothing gonna fall here), miss to the south and east please.  Great snowmaking weather continues.  Pour it on.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------

